# [Truco] Pasar wma a mp3 u ogg

## Franco Gotusso

Navegando por ahi he hencontrado un script bastante interesante para convertir wma a mp3 u ogg.

El script lo he sacado de http://bulma.net/impresion.phtml?nIdNoticia=1744 y le he hecho unos pequeños cambios. Necesita Mplayer y Lame para convertir a Mp3 u  Vorbis-tools para Ogg.

```

#!/bin/sh

if [ -z "$1" ]; then

   echo Uso: $0 codec

   exit

fi

if [ "$1" != "mp3" ]; then

   if [ "$1" != "ogg" ]; then

   echo Codec $1 no conocido, las opciones son mp3 o ogg

   exit

   fi

fi

# Renombramos los espacios de los archivos a _

find . -name '* *' | sort | while read FILE

do

NEWFILE=`echo ${FILE} | sed 's/ /_/g;'`

mv "${FILE}" ${NEWFILE}

echo ${NEWFILE}

done

# Convertimos wma a wav

for f in *.wma

  do

  mplayer $f -ao pcm

  mv audiodump.wav $f.wav

  

  if [ "$1" == "mp3" ]; then

     # Convertimos wav a mp3

   lame $f.wav

   # Renombramos wma.wav.mp3 a mp3

   find . -name '*wma.wav.mp3*' | sort | while read FILE

   do

   NEWFILE=`echo ${FILE} | sed 's/wma.wav.mp3/mp3/g;'`

   mv "${FILE}" ${NEWFILE}

   done

  else

   # Convertimos wav a ogg, la opcion -q expecifica la calidad

   oggenc -q 5 $f.wav  

   # Renombramos wma.ogg a ogg

   find . -name '*wma.ogg*' | sort | while read FILE

   do

   NEWFILE=`echo ${FILE} | sed 's/wma.ogg/ogg/g;'`

   mv "${FILE}" ${NEWFILE}

   done

  fi

  rm $f.wav

  done

```

En mi caso lo he llamado wma2mp3 asi que hago:

```
 chmod 755 wma2mp3 && mv wma2mp3 /usr/bin/
```

Solo queda hacer wma2mp3 mp3 y le quitara los espacios a todos los archivos del directorio y los convertira mp3.

Obiamente es mejorable, pero espero que os sirva.

Salud!

----------

## celeron2002

esta bueno el script , thx  :Wink: 

----------

## pibelss

Muchas gracias. Hace tiempo estuve buscando algo asi, pero no encontré nada.

Apuntadico.

EDITADO: Lo he probado a ver que tal rápido es y me he quedado sorprendido. Es mucho mas rápido que otros programa que utilizaba en windows para estos menesteres.

----------

## alexlm78

Muy agrgadecido compañero, a mis usuarios les ayudara mucho.

mil gracias.

saluditos

----------

## zorth

hola.

gracias franco, muy bueno y util  sin dudas  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## Membris

A este script se le podría llamar cariñosamente "El padre Karras" no?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

De nada, pero... os enterais un poco tarde de estas cosas no? Mirad la fecha de cuando lo publiqué  :Very Happy: 

----------

## navegante

Eso no es nada, checa esto, el articulo de bulma (no modificado):

 *Bulma wrote:*   

> Pasar el formato WMA a MP3 (139999 lectures) 
> 
>   Per Toni Cerdà Belmonte, tcb (http://thebigpig.org)
> 
>  Creado el 30/04/2003 00:14 modificado el 30/04/2003 00:14

 

Lo bueno es que se rescatan estos post en lugar de abrir nuevos con los mismos temas, Saludos.

----------

## DarkMind

 *Franco Gotusso wrote:*   

> De nada, pero... os enterais un poco tarde de estas cosas no? Mirad la fecha de cuando lo publiqué 

 

para que veas que sirve el boton "buscar"  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Buena forma de verlo  :Razz: 

----------

